# boost controller



## 240sxdm (Aug 14, 2006)

hey can anyone tell me how to make the easiest boost controller homemade? I just want to boost a few more pounds, any ideas?


----------



## 240sxdm (Aug 14, 2006)

OH THANKS ALOT PEEPS


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

chill out, its only been up for a day. and if you would've searched, you could've found your answer. this is the first thing that came up on google.
http://www.sr20forum.com/archive/index.php/t-117135.html


----------



## 240sxdm (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah yeah i know my bad its just that usually it be a day and i would see something, my bad bro, by the i was searchin but kept tellin me to get a boost controller and one of my friends told me to just put a tite on the vaccum like a very small tite depending how much boost you want does that work also?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if it was me, i'd get a manual boost controller. you can get those for around $100.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Or a cheap ebay one for 10-20...Its a pretty simple unit..Just make sure it seals where its supposed to seal and the vent on it is controllable


----------

